# Restoration Project- My Late Dad's JD 1050



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I am restoring my late father's JD 1050. It is a labor of love!
(Serial No. 001606 purchased September 15,1981


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I bet you will do a great job with that tractor. Be sure to take lots of "before and after" pictures as you progress. Looking forward to seeing them. Bye


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

These are the "before" pictures, as you can see there is a lot of work to be done. I decided to take the tractor down to the frame and start from there. Since there was only 800 hard hours on it, the mechanical sectors and engine were in excellent shape. Restoration work will be most cosmetic. I have inspected the gear box and rear axle housing to confirm this. So at least there will not be a lot of mechanical rebuild.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I have completed taking the tractor down to the main frame. Dismounted the front end and the engine. As you can see, my helper and I have removed most of the paint from the main frame with a 7 inch wire brush on a grinder, then used stripper for the areas that were inaccessible to the wire brush. It has taken us about 3 weeks to get the main frame cleaned off.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Another week to get the 3 primer coats on, and just accomplish the first of 3 coats of John Deere Green on the Main frame this evening. First coat of primer was an Etching primer to assure a good bond to the bare metal, then 2 successive coats of Grey primer, with a sanding in between each coat with 300 grit sandpaper. The first coat of JD Green really went on great and finally let me see what the finished Main Frame is going to look like. I am debating on whether to clear coat that for protection. What do you guys think?? Am I being a bit obsessive putting 7 coats of paint on???


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I am asking Santa for a sandblaster for Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You're doing an awesome job on that tractor! In regards to using a clear coat, if the tractor is just for show, go for it. If it's going to be worked sometimes, I wouldn't, for the simple fact of paint touch ups. Thanks for the pictures, and keep up the great work. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that's what I call going whole hog..good on you..keep at it.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys for the kind words! The last picture I post will be of my Mom's face! Boy is she going to ever be surprised!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Pipertec said:


> Thanks Guys for the kind words! The last picture I post will be of my Mom's face! Boy is she going to ever be surprised!


And that will be the biggest compliment, this project will bring you. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"The last picture I post will be of my Mom's face! Boy is she going to ever be surprised!"

And thats what memories are made of.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I got the Steering Sector cleaned up, repainted and put back on since last post. Also have some help with the cleaning and painting. My friend Evan from Atlanta decided to come over and help me while on Spring Break. Also my Stable Manager Patrick has taken an interest also. This kind of work is infectious. Once you come in and walk around and take a hand in it, it is hard to leave....LOL!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Great to have help when you're doing projects. Do I see a couple of model airplanes up on the rack in your pictures? Bye


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, I am a Giant Scale RC modeler also. I like the big scale models because they are easier to fly, although much more expensive. I have 8 - 1/4 Scale models. One Twin with 120 Saito 4 strokes. One 120 Ugly Stick with a 180 Saito Four Stroke that is a barn burner.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

The boys have been a big help again today. They are learning to tackle the jobs together when they are dealing with things rusted shut. Massive amounts of sanding, cleaning, etch priming and finish coating has gone on today!!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Just can't beat the look of John Deere Pristine, Blemish free, Green!!! After the Etching Primer dried over night, we put the first of 3 coats of JD Green on the Motor. Man, I tell you, it is so exciting to see how good something looks after all that work getting it cleaned, primed and then seeing the finish coats go on. Kinda like Planting, Growing, Picking,,,,then cooking and eating those home grown garden fresh Black-eyed Peas........


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

More Sheet Metal parts and Running Gear pieces making their way back home to the Main Frame. Starting to look like a real tractor now! This weekend we are making a trip to Sylacauga Airport to the Sand Blasting room. My friend is the A&P there and is letting us use his facilities to finish off the bigger parts and pieces of sheet metal that will be primed and then refinished to take all the dents out. Wheels will be finished there also along with the front axle and Engine Frame.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

*Engine is back on Main Frame!!!!*

Evan, Patrick and I got a lot done yesterday!! Multiple parts and pieces were cleaned painted and ready to go back on today. Finally got that big old heavy pretty Turbo charged 90T very green motor back on the Main Frame also. Was a real job to handle it and line it up. We used the gin pole on my other tractor, and two floor jacks to get it just right. And with Evan slowly turning the PTO it slid on in.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

*Sandblasting all day in Alabama!!!!*

Loaded up the trailer with the Front axle, engine frame,hood, Rear Wheels, Front Wheels, and a multitude of other parts and headed to the Sylacauga Airport where we had the sandblaster all to ourselves!! Weather was pretty and was not going to stay that way tomorrow so we completed it all today. The helmet was air cooled, but beneath that pair of Hazmat coveralls the heat was taking it's toll. Glad that phase is OVER!!!!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Supposed to rain Saturday, so I guess we with work on finishing the motor and doing some bodywork!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a great restoration that you are doing. I really enjoy the series of photos from the start and throughout the project. Makes me want to get out there and get at mine!
keep up the good work,
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, Bill....We've been at it about a month. I think another 2 weeks or so will finish it. Then I have a Massey 210 on tap to do next!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

My big brother came down and helped me with some of the body work. He is a pro at this and really smoothed all the dings and dents out on the hood. We also got the turbo remounted and finished. I mounted the Air dryer and the hoses that were restored back on the Dryer. The motor is finally starting to look like the work horse it was meant to be again. We also had time to put the etching primer on all the wheels today. Tomorrow looks like a painting day again, with all 4 wheels being ready to take on finish coats of JD Yellow.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Accomplished a bit more today. Mounted Front Axle frame to motor. Received my salvaged steering wheel from Hoye and got it sanded and the first coat of primer on. Also finished the light assembly, polished the lens and mounted the new JD emblem on the front.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Steering wheel coming along nicely. I had to repair a few cracks in the steering wheel by taking my Dremel tool and routing them out, then filling them with epoxy putty. Cracks sanded down nicely and after the filling primer and finish coat can hardly be seen. I got a new overflow bottle shipped in because the old one was cracked. It's mounted now and all the piping is finished. Also got the Air Filter assembly all primed and finished off and mounted.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Starting to get in the short rows, but still much to do. We have the front wheel beam installed. Started working on the wiring and the sheathing for protection of the wiring. I decided since Water Temperature is so critical to the 1050 to install an Analog Temp Gauge to work along with the Temp Light. That will require another hole to be drilled somewhere. I have a Thread addressing that for Ideas now. Also about ready to finish the Operation Panel. Have a few items that need addressing there but will get that done pretty soon.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

*The more I do, the more I wanna do!*

Got my new Draft Sensing Spring in from Mid-South Salvage, cleaned it up and got it painted and installed. Did I mention that this has not only been a fun project, but I have learned about this model so much that I was able to argue with the Salvage Guy about some of the parts he had marked JD1050 that were actually for a JD850. Although a lot of stuff from the 850 will fit a 1050, most of them will not. So I have done a lot of research on all three models, 850,950,and 1050! I also found a rare find of a nearly new Adjustable Lift Link that was broken when I got the tractor. I finished up on the new additional gauges that I wanted to install. Since the temperature is so critical on this model, I installed an Analog Temp Gauge. I also installed Analog Volt Meter and Oil Pressure Gauges. I just don't care for Idiot lights. I like to see the trouble coming before it get here...lol! Restored the Diesel Fuel Cap back to OEM Condition. Finished up on the Hydraulic Lift Circuit plumbing and got all the 3 point hitch installed. I have a problem with the lift, not the pump, but somewhere in the Rockshaft control valve package. Just a thang....will get that worked out in due time. 
I also included a picture of one of my best friends. She has taken a liking to laying on the Oilsorb I put down, which means that I have to brush her afterwards before she even looks at the door to the house!! BB, you were right...I am infected bad and already looking at what is going to be the next project!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Ran the engine today finally! And it runs like a KittyKat without any leaks, abnormal knocks, and I am so freaking happy I am locking it down right here and headed to bed at 2AM in the morning!!!!!:tractorsm


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Pipertec said:


> Ran the engine today finally! And it runs like a KittyKat without any leaks, abnormal knocks, and I am so freaking happy I am locking it down right here and headed to bed at 2AM in the morning!!!!!:tractorsm


 Simply awesome there, Pipertec! You're right, it does feel good when everything starts to fall into place. Man you're right up there with Dr. Bailey and all the other fine CRAFTSMEN on this site. Bet it's hard to shut your mind down and fall to sleep, isn't it!    :lmao:


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Once I start working on this thing I cannot stop. Just see more and more to do! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey there *Pipertec
*

That tractor is looking great. It's coming together real nice, and that is a great paint job. Can't wait to see the finished product.

You do some fantastic work
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey, might as well put it where the rubber hits the road! Since I will be in the shows with this one, it'll get more bang for it buck!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

pogobill said:


> Hey there *Pipertec
> *
> 
> That tractor is looking great. It's coming together real nice, and that is a great paint job. Can't wait to see the finished product.
> ...


I can't either Bill! Thanks for the Kind words, I have some Sheet Metal work scheduled for the rest of the week, it is kinda rainy here. Headed up to North Alabama to look at a ROPS for it Friday and some other stuff.....I want the optional ROPS OEM Lighting System, but it's been a hard find. Most are broken up so bad I can't restore them...but I will make it look close, if not exact. Thanks again for checking in with me and giving me a boost!.....Mark


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the hood finished and installed back on the tractor....now I have to finish the rear end sheet metal. Patrick Rafferty has been a lot of help on this project and I have surely appreciated the help. I still have a lot of work to do on the finer details that will make it a show tractor!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

She's getting to be a thing of beauty. Enjoy your posts and watching your progress!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Bill,
It has been a lot of fun, and I have learned a lot along the way.....It won't be long now till I get her finished. I found the problem with the hydraulics. It was a mistake on my part. But after giving it some thought I figured it out. On the front of the Rockshaft control valve package is a small section block where the draft lever and the manual lever actuates the Rockshaft control valve. When I took it apart to clean it, I got the draft lever in front of the manual internal lever, and once I set that straight, it works like a charm!...no leaks or leaking down. So now I am in business....This week brings the fenders, ROPS, and seat to the tractor to be installed. My Decals should arrive Tuesday or Wednesday. Then all we will have let is the wheels to be installed and a test ride. I don't think we can post video yet here, so I will put a link to my Youtube account for you all to see the test drive.....Thanks to all of you who have supported me both with advise and kinds words of encouragement. Already have a Massey Ferguson 220 lined up to come in the shop next. But the Lady Of The House has told me that I have some Honeydews around the house to do before that project can commence. I haven't spent much time on her requests since I started this....Also been getting in the bed at 2am-3am in the morning. I think she might be getting a bit jealous of my Green Machine....lol, rofl!!!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

After much groaning and moaning (definitely not of a sexual nature), I finally got the Light assembly in that a Sadist at John Deere designed. No way but to contort yourself and get cramps in your arms getting the bolts tightened back up on the top side of the bracket. They are buried in the hub of Hades up on the top of the hood. But with all that whining over and done with, I am in a better mood now that I have seen the results of all the sealing and new weather stripping that makes sure every last cubic foot of air goes over that radiator every minute it operates. It is worth the effort on this tractor with it's propensity to overheat when you make it sweat hard!......Screens are back on....Hood ornament on....and yes, I had to take the light assembly back out because I was a dummy and didn't think to put it in ahead of time!!!! Oh God, Where art thou!!!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

It will look much better after I get all that dust off of everything....Pollen is indoors and outdoors by the bucket full in the South right now!!!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with that - i tinkered on my tractor project in the shed yesterday and had to wipe a layer of dust off it.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful resto job on that tractor!!! Great work


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, Rattosh51! You kind words are certainly appreciated. I will be posting some more tonight as I have performed some more work on it today!
!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Today I finished up the Front End, and I am now ready to get to the Fenders and get finished. ROPS will need to professional welding before it is install so I will do that after I get everything finished as a followup project with Canopy. I got the decals on the hood and she is looking much more like a John Deere!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Well Guys, we are getting close. Finished up on the Sheet metal today! Floor boards and Fenders are finished. A little wiring remains and the Wheels will be going on tomorrow. I cannot believe this is the same tractor I brought in my shop 2 1/2 months ago. I think it is going to be a good tractor to break ground for our community garden this year. I am posting some pictures of the final sheet metal going on. Hopefully by this weekend I can be posting some finished pictures.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Rolled her out of the shop today....Fired her up...and took her down the road. All finished except for some touch up painting, cleaning the wheels, and a few adjustments to the clutch and brakes...Here's some Pictures I took today.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

So close, but not just yet.....a few more little details!!!


----------



## thiggy (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like it will be ready to participate in the fall parade in Chelsea...Bye


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice to meet ya, Thiggy...what part of Bham are you from????


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Simply AWESOME, Pipertec. Just like it rolled out of the box!  I know a lot of work, time, and thought goes into a project like yours, but you have to admit it was well worth everthing! Again, Job Well Done! Bye


----------



## thiggy (Nov 10, 2010)

Pipertec said:


> Nice to meet ya, Thiggy...what part of Bham are you from????


I live in Vestavia and am in the process of restoring my Dad's '49 Farmall Cub. I have a '47 Cub awaiting attention at the farm in Mississiippi.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to come by and see it one day. Post us some pictures of it. There is plenty of people here to help if you get in a bind. I am very thankful for all the help I received here while I was working on mine. I now am about to start on a Massey Ferguson 210. It was the first tractor my wife ever bought. Real neat little tractor. I am going to bring it back to OEM also.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, BB...couldn't have done it without your support!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Pipertec,
Been following your restoration. You've done one heck of a job there! She's a beauty, you should be proud.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, Bill!! I appreciate the kind words. I am negotiating my next project as I write this. Looking at an "R" model Deere with a pony motor!!!! The guy is proud of his pile of junk though...so we will see...lol!!!.........:tractorsm


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

As I told you all at the beginning of this project, the best part would be when I could see my Mom's face when she saw the tractor for the first time! Well, Today she saw it. It was a very emotional thing for her.......I didn't take any pictures of the first few minutes because this was our private moment...so I apologize for being selfish, but I think you can understand. She was ecstatic to say the least. My Dad loved to garden and mow the fields on the farm, bale hay, while my mom shared that time with him driving the truck or driving the tractor while he and his boys loaded the hay on the trailer. Nothing monumental, but when you lose your father, one which you have tried to emulate all your life, it is the little things like that you cherish the most. I know how she felt. When she saw it she was looking at it and rubbing it talking about all the time they spent together working the farm while we were coming up. 32 years is a lot of water over the dam.......and to be able to make it all come back so real for her made it worth all my effort and more. This will be the last picture I post on this thread because it is the one I have been waiting to take for months. 
They say a picture is worth a thousand words........and I think that the next one speaks years of togetherness for Mom and Dad.......Such is the little things in life that we take for granted while we live......but this...this is Priceless to me!!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A wonderful project and a wonderful story that you have shared with us all. 

Your Mom looks some happy and I'd say she's pretty proud of you. You've done a great job. This last picture is a perfect way to wrap up your project and your thread.

Keep up the good work and I look forward to the "John Deere model R" thread.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Just read this an entire thread. Awesome job of the tractor and a good story too.


----------

